# Herniated wrist



## Touch Of Death (Jun 1, 2011)

I did this at work but it could have just as well happened in class. I over strained my left hand and now part of the inside of my wrist is resting just outside and sort of on top of my hand. It doesn't hurt any more, but the bump is still there. Should I be trying to have a doctor shove it back in?
Sean


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 1, 2011)

Hell yes get a doctor to look at it


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 1, 2011)

Sometimes a massage Therapist (LMT) can help out a whole lot more than a Dr...If the Doctor wants to operate, then you try everything you can, therapy wise before it actually is scheduled.. Some Drs cut before they go through all the theraputic steps


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 1, 2011)

Sensei Payne said:


> Sometimes a massage Therapist (LMT) can help out a whole lot more than a Dr...If the Doctor wants to operate, then you try everything you can, therapy wise before it actually is scheduled.. Some Drs cut before they go through all the theraputic steps


I would rather not go through surgury. I don't eat if I don't work. I would rather have a fasional bump than starve to death.
Sean


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 1, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I would rather not go through surgury. I don't eat if I don't work. I would rather have a fasional bump than starve to death.
> Sean


 

My point exactly...the Dr may want to cut on you..where the LMT will be able to actually "fix" the problem over time.


----------



## KELLYG (Jun 1, 2011)

Dude.  That sounds like it should hurt and a lot!   Please see a Dr.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 1, 2011)

KELLYG said:


> Dude.  That sounds like it should hurt and a lot!   Please see a Dr.


It doesn't hurt at all.
Sean


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 1, 2011)

Sometimes it just needs some rest...go and get yourself a wrist brace and wear it for a while and see how it does ya...this might be eaiser if we saw a picture of it...maybe a side by side pic with your healthy wrist.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 1, 2011)

See a doctor and find out what the MD says. Just because they say it does not mean you have to do it and you can always get a second, third, forth, etc opinion.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 1, 2011)

It happened at work.  See a doc, on their dime.  (Unless it happened screwing around...)  I'm surprised they're giving you a choice, so I suspect you didn't report it.  They need to know, not only so that you get taken care of, but also so that they can address whatever situation caused the injury.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 1, 2011)

Sensei Payne said:


> Sometimes it just needs some rest...go and get yourself a wrist brace and wear it for a while and see how it does ya...this might be eaiser if we saw a picture of it...maybe a side by side pic with your healthy wrist.


Its just a bump that looks like a very swollen mosquito bite. The fact that it is over a month old is scary.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 1, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> It happened at work.  See a doc, on their dime.  (Unless it happened screwing around...)  I'm surprised they're giving you a choice, so I suspect you didn't report it.  They need to know, not only so that you get taken care of, but also so that they can address whatever situation caused the injury.


...Just doing tasks above my strength level.
Sean


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 2, 2011)

If it dose not start getting better or if it get worse please see a Dr. and find out the extent of the injury.
lets hope it gets better by itslef


----------

